# semco vs cetol



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

Has anyone used both products, Semco and Cetol, and drawn a conclusion for use on exterior teak?

I've never used either but I need a finish that will stand up as long as possible because over the years, I have sanded too much wood off the boat. I can't sand too much more so longevity is my most important goal.

Thanks to any and all.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

If you really must, pick Cetol. I've used both and am currently removing Semco applied by the PO. The Cetol will last longer. Both hide the teak too much for me. I'm now using Epifanes Woodfinish, more or less a varnish that holds up well, but enhances the wood IMHO rather than hide it..


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's 2 coats of Cetol and 2 coats of Cetol gloss. Lasts long...touch up with gloss with no sanding when needed. I think the Semco is too dark.


----------



## geary126 (Jul 11, 2006)

hey, do you have to go to bare wood to lay on the Cetol, vs. sand prior varnish smooth?

If "Yes," are there any finishes that can go on (without going down to bare wood) ...I get confused between poly varnish vs. traditional, whatever that means these days.

I mean, obviously, same varnish on top of old varnish. But this is a PO unknown.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

I used cetol last year and my results were more than impressive. One year later and my teak still looks good and no touch ups required. I put about 6 coats on and sanded lightly with a bronze pad between coats.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

geary...if the varnish is worn and flaking then you need to go to bare wood regardless of what you use.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

A photo from early last season with four coats of Cetol Light over bare teak - applied the year before. In a couple weeks, I will apply two coats of Cetol clear gloss - which should look similar to Cams' teak when done.


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input. Your boats look great. SailorMitch, you've helped me again.

I ask because a recent article in Cruising World about bestupgrades included removing Cetol and applying Semco.

I'll keep watching for more replies.

Good luck Geary

Max


----------



## geary126 (Jul 11, 2006)

Let's say varnish is tired, but not flaking. Can't I sand with #220 and keep going? Q: can I switch to Cetol, mid-way, or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## geary126 (Jul 11, 2006)

Also, anybody use Marine Natual Teak yet (the new version of Cetol)?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Last year I used 'Le Tonkinois' on my exterior teak. So far so good.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am a new boat owner. The interior teak is worn with mold spots. I plan on sanding to bare wood and using Cetol. Do I need to use a cleaner first to kill the mold? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bleach & water will kill mold.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I guess I'd never thought of Cetol as an interior wood treatment...I have used it on my companionway hatch & exterior teak but never in the cabin. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I made a new dinning table out of teak with some black walnut inlay, finished it off with 3 coats a cetol marine and 5 coats of cetol clear, looks awesome, now the wife wants the whole interior done the same way, which is cool by me, may even do my own cabin sole out of teak & black walnut, finished the same way


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're doing a cabin sole, please use UltimateSole rather than any varnish. Most varnishes get rather slippery when wet... and the last thing you need is your wife falling on her backside... Ultimate Sole has a good looking finish that is relatively non-skid and easy to apply.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> please use UltimateSole rather than any varnish.


Yes I will for sure, someone ( probably you ) had mentioned that awhile back and I had bookmarked the Ultimate Marine products site at that time, but totally forgot about it, thanks


----------

